# Night sights for Sig 1911



## woodguy43 (Dec 9, 2015)

I recently bought a full size Sig 1911 Elite in SS. I'm looking for tritium fiber optic night sights for it. Sig says they don't sell them but the rear dovetail is a standard Novak cut. Brownells says they don't have anything that fits. Really? Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

